# Heartguard vs Iverhart "guarantee"



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have no idea, but I recently switched from Heartgard to Iverheart because it was less expensive.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The guarantee statement for Iverhart is on this page:

http://www.iverhart.com/Iverhart-Plus/


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> The guarantee statement for Iverhart is on this page:
> 
> http://www.iverhart.com/Iverhart-Plus/



Thanks!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Being the devil's advocate here...how can you prove you gave the preventative to your dog at the recommended interval/dosage for size etc.? I can't imagine the mfg. paying the total vet bill without balking and wanting "proof", which of course is impossible.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Willow52 said:


> Being the devil's advocate here...how can you prove you gave the preventative to your dog at the recommended interval/dosage for size etc.? I can't imagine the mfg. paying the total vet bill without balking and wanting "proof", which of course is impossible.



I would assume that as long as the vet records show you purchased it monthly (or purchased a 6 dose box every 6 months or something) that would suffice, but I guess I don't know for sure!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I've not used the Iverheart guarantee, but at the clinic we've tested the Heartgard guarantee several times (for intestinal parasites, not heartworms, thank goodness!). I'm not sure I'll get all the info right here (the techs are usually the ones calling in for the guarantee), but what happens when we get a positive fecal on a dog that is supposed to be on Heartgard we call the owner and verify what day they gave their most recent pill (well, first we double check and make sure they have purchased the HG and that we are with in the time-frame for the amount they bought). Then we call customer support and they start a case file. They need the date and number of HG tabs purchased (which we have to fax to them) and what the fecal was positive for (we have to fax the medical record). They pay a specific amount for the next fecal (to show that the worming treatment worked) and for the intestinal parasites on the label, they have a specific amount they pay for the treatment. Just an FYI, even though whips are NOT on the HG label, Merial DOES pay to treat them. And they are much more generous in the allowance for the cost of additional treatment.

It sounds like the Iverhart Guarantee would be similar, although I don't know if they would cover whipworms. Another FYI, the Inceptor guarantee only comes into effect if the animal is actually ill because of the parasites.

Thankfully I do not have any first hand knowledge of the heartworm guarantee, but after my experiences with the intestinal parasite guarantee, I'm sure it is a pretty good deal.


----------

